# jam nights....



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey guys...
I was thinking of attending a jam night at the "Last Call "in Orillia,Ontario....
they have one on thursday nights....

First I was wondering what I can expect....maybe some of you have some experience with something of this nature....its been 25 years since I have gigged /jammed with others...

Would I be best served to attend it first without bringing my guitar....?
to get a feel for it.....
or just jump in....and wing it...

Do you need to bring your own amps etc...?

any info will help...since I'm a little reserved about doing this....
though I can play fairly well...


Auger


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I would check it out first or at least call them. I find that some places do things differently. I play a open jam in Whitby every now and then and all I need to bring is my guitar.


----------

